# ok, pop quiz time



## 37fleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

can you identify this frame? 
it's about 2 inches longer than any frame I have, and with a fork and wheels it is easily 2 inches taller. (where is the guy looking for the big bike?)


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 17, 2006)

ok, when I got this frame years ago it had been two bikes made into a tandem. it was broken in the middle so I took the front half which is some kind of prewar Cleveland welding and the rear which looks to be a prewar Colson and welded them together. the Cleveland bikes are kinda long in the front and the girls Colson is kinda long in the back so when put together this frame is BIG! it is longer than it should be and because of the difference in the angle of the girls bike seat tube, when you put wheels on it, it is also very tall. I have kept it and will probably put it together someday.


----------

